# Used cars with warranty



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi
Having reached the Dubai milestone of receiving my third bank statement (means I can get car finance) I am now looking to buy a car. I have read about and decided to avoid the pitfalls of Al Awir and Dubizzle/AutoSouq. I don't mind paying a bit extra for a warranty. I am looking to spend 40k-70k but want something a bit more than that would buy me new (ideally a Dodge Charger or Chevy Lumina SS). Other than the dealerships (Al Ghandi for the Chevy) and Al Futtaim Automall (which has a number of Dodges) does anyone have any knowledge/experience of used car sellers that offer a comprehensive warranty?

And if anyone has any experience with Al Ghandi or Al Futtaim Automall, I'd love to hear it.

Also is it expected/acceptable to barter in such places?

Many thanks in advance

Daniel


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

4x4 Motors seem to use Gulf Warranties for their cars which no longer have the manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

al futim good warranty but don't take non Japan car if you want to take used car take it japan car


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Hi
> .... pitfalls of Al Awir and Dubizzle/AutoSouq. ...


Pitfalls as in more due diligence is required to buy the cars because one doesn't get any warranties ?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Pitfalls as in more due diligence is required to buy the cars because one doesn't get any warranties ?


It's not even just that. I want to know that for the first year I own the car, anything that goes wrong is taken care of.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nothing to add as I am not in the market for a car.. Just saying +1 on would want a warranty if I was buying one here!

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

From what I've heard, the warranties you do get are not worth the paper they're written on anyway.

I'm planning on buying a used car from Al Awir or a private sale, but I'm going to insist on getting the car independently checked by the local dealer before I hand any money over.

Whether I'll get very far is a different story, but at least if you get a report from a dealer then something goes wrong, you've got something to fall back on.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> From what I've heard, the warranties you do get are not worth the paper they're written on anyway.
> 
> I'm planning on buying a used car from Al Awir or a private sale, but I'm going to insist on getting the car independently checked by the local dealer before I hand any money over.
> 
> Whether I'll get very far is a different story, but at least if you get a report from a dealer then something goes wrong, you've got something to fall back on.


So do you think the warranty from a certified General Motors dealer say would be no good? I've heard 4x4 can be a bit hit and miss but was kind of hoping that the main dealers and al Futtaim might be a bit better.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm sure the warranty itself would be fine, it's just that hardly anything is covered by it and the onus will be on you to prove that it's a defect with the car, not negligence on your part.

It certainly makes more sense to buy from a reputable dealer if you can get the car you want from them, but if you struggle to find anything you like, I wouldn't necessarily be put off by a private sale as long as I'm satisfied there's nothing wrong with the car when I purchase it.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

I am also planning to get a car for around 60k this month. I will be buying a used car, most probably from Dubizzle. I have had used cars before and never really had any big issues with them. As long as the car is well maintained and has a full service history, then it wont be a headache for you in the future. 

As far as American cars are concerned, well I would NEVER buy American (unless its the first gen Viper). The build quality is just as bad as a French car, if not worse. Also you wont get a lot of money when you sell it again. 

Stick with Japanese, or go for a German car. I will most probably end up buying one of these:

- 03-05 Nissan 350z (would go well with my Infiniti FX )
- E46 BMW 330 (hard to find one with low mileage though)
- 2008 Ford Mondeo (sensible car, but too boring)


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks everone - most useful. I probably will go with a main dealer, for the lack of hassle sorting things out such as paperwork as well as avoiding the need to have the car tested, though I'll be sure to ask exactly what their warranty covers. I can't really find a Japanese car that I like (comfortable sedan with a big engine) in my price range - the downside of good resale value is high initial cost. And having owned numerous cars elsewhere in the world, I'm also aware that, though Japanese cars are generally better made, the difference isn't as great as many people assume. Unless comparing with a Russian car, but that's a different matter...

Does anyone have any experience with 4x4 Motors - I've been told that many people have bad things to say. Are they as bad as their reputation? Is their warranty one of those that covers nothing?

Many, many thanks.


----------

